# Double-reefed mainsail, foresail, and second-sized jib



## EvaH

Dobrý den,

překládám knihu "Parrot and Olivier in America" od Petera Careyho, kde se vyskytuje celá řada termínů z oblasti námořní dopravy. Mám trochu problém s překladem následující věty, v níž je takových termínů hned několik. V angličtině zní takto:

Two hours went by and things got worse. Orders were given to reduce the canvas and we came back to a *double-reefed mainsail, foresail, and second-sized jib*.

Můj překlad do češtiny zní takto:

Uplynuly dvě hodiny a situace se zhoršila. Kapitán přikázal zredukovat plachtoví, a my jsme se vrátili k *hlavní a přední plachtě se dvěma podkasanými pásy a k menší kosatce*.
 
Loď proplouvá neklidným, rozbouřeným mořem. V diskuzích na anglických fórech jsem zjistila, že se nejspíš jedná o škuner. Myslím, že i překlad "hlavní a přední plachta se dvěma podkasanými pásy" mohl být správný, ale vůbec si nejsem jistá "menší kosatkou". Netuším co se myslí tím "second-sized".
 
Velice děkuji za jakékoli nápady.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Četl jsem mraky knih o plachtění jako děcko, dokonce jsem svého času uměl i všechny plachty nazpaměť (to už je dávno), ale přední plachta mezi nimi nebyla. není foresail stěhová plachta? Viz http://www.modelylodi.cz/Nazvoslovi/plachta.htm


----------



## Emys

Záleží na tom kolik má ta loď stěžňů. Na trojstežníku jsou stěžně *přední, hlavní a zadní neboli besam*. Podle toho kolik má každý stěžeň nástavců, neboli *čnělek*, jsou na něm odspoda plachty *velká, košové, brámová a královská*, takže se říká přední velká, hlavní košová atd. To všechno jsou plachty ráhnové, mají tvar obdélníku a nahoře ráhno, na besanu je nejspodnější *vratiplachta*, ta má ráhno nahoře i dole a ke stěžni je přidělaná koncem ráhna, ne na prostředku. *Stěhovky* jsou trojúhelníkové plachty bez ráhen, které se napínaly mezi stěžni a od *čelen*u na přídi lodi k přednímu stěžni. Podle Wikipedie  může být na čelenu (odzadu dopředu) *přední stěhovka, vnitřní a vnější kosatka a létavka* což se řekne anglicky fore staysail, inner jib, outer jib a flying jib. Second-sized jib asi nebude žádný terminus technicus.


----------



## Garin

S námořní terminologií má suchozemský jazyk jako čeština problém často, hodně zajímavých informací je např. tady. S panem Františkem Novotným (alias Mrožem) se dá tu a tam něco zkonzultovat po mailu, pokud má čas, odpovídá celkem rychle a se stoprocentní spolehlivostí.


----------

